#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  【投票】大家比較喜歡獸人的裸露程度為何?

## 狼馬

如圖：
同時也歡迎大家發表自己的意見 ^_^

----------


## omega

我是選A，不穿但不露性器官。
我喜歡看獸人原始的姿態，美麗的皮毛，漂亮的身體線條。
雖然喜歡看18+的圖，可是隨時露，怪怪的。
所以就選全裸不露好嚕。

----------


## MINE

沒有西裝....

我算西裝控說XD
執事服也很讚

----------


## 狼王白牙

雖然說我們這邊可以預見的大多喜歡裸露程度比較高的作品，強調肌肉的美感...
不過我還是覺得投票的選項中少了那種穿比較多的，例如MINE說的*西裝*、
或者例如論壇上的家族所繪製的*古裝*、或者是迷彩*軍服*等等
似乎不能排除有版友喜歡這樣的作品，所以感覺上變成在調查*你能夠接受的裸露程度*了。

當然了，我自己有投狼馬設計的項目其中一樣，
看從前曾經委託J.C.的唯一*自畫像作品*就知道我喜歡什麼

----------


## J.C.

選項感覺是在投裸露程度 這跟如何呈現還是有點區別 所以我就不投了直接說明

獸人對我而言就是動物的轉化 所以我喜歡獸人以自然的感覺呈現 不要太多人類的元素或物件
直接舉例的話 Kyoht, GoldenWolf 等所畫的這類獸人畫風格是我最喜愛的

----------


## 狼馬

感謝JC的指教
題目已經修正
請不吝參予投票

----------


## Wolfy

A跟D我一樣喜歡.
BC的性暗示太重了不適合作代表性.
視覺上會覺得既然站了起來. 穿條短褲蠻不錯的.
畢竟是獸"人"嘛. 所以人類的軀體該有的可能會被看見.
所以如果獸毛不是很多... 還是穿條褲子吧XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

在下跟幼狼同樣看法~
E的話是要看何種衣服決定~
D是同時可以展現肌肉線條與不會太過~

----------


## 狼狼

沒有多選阿。
我選B.C.D
我不喜歡太多的衣服。因爲獸人本來就不需要保暖物。
XD~

----------


## 亞多士

嗯...
話說在下都很喜歡...
感覺有到就好...
至於露的多不多...
就另當別論了...

----------


## 鋒澅

當然是肌肉線條要明顯，有沒有露就不是重點了...(對我來說)

----------


## Kasar

在下喜歡把自己包的緊緊的XD


咱是認為在近距離打鬥的時候要是被一些無賴漢揪住毛然後用力一拉........

...............................................................................................................

就算訓練有速的軍獸多少也會延遲一下吧?

所以就習慣性的把毛剃短點囉(至少要抓不住....)

但是毛短了原本的禦寒效果就差囉= =

所以只好求助衣物啦........

----------


## Baroque Boyce

我覺得獸人崇拜大自然...
不著任何一件衣裝較有擁抱大自然的感覺...

但，其實也不必要裸露得太過火啦~
(我原本想選A的...但因為最上面那兩句話的影響變成選B了XDD)

----------


## 夜月之狼

沒有喜歡的選項@"@a

我比較喜歡的是那種有穿~ 但穿很少 或是半透明的那種

例如薄紗上衣或汗濕汗衫或濃霧遮蔽等的XD"

特愛有一層微微擋住的若隱若現感(炸死)

也許算是在自然和人類文明間的平衡吧‧ ‧(有穿但是幾乎沒穿)

(星:明明就是變態......)

----------


## 修諾斯

如果論裸露的話...
小狐比較喜歡的是A與D
只穿褲子的話，小生覺得比較可以表現活力的一面
在下覺得獸人們都是很熱血與快樂的
所以蠻喜歡這樣的。

至於A的話
則是要看畫風吧！
筋肉偏向的我覺得沒穿會很怪，正太累偏向的
會比較讓在下聯想到由獸形直接轉型的感覺...
呃...大概就是這樣吧！^^a

----------


## 鵺影

A和B 實在讓人很難選擇...  :onion_10:  

原則上我最喜歡的是完全沒有衣物的獸人,
這樣才能展現獸人那自然的力與美,
一但加上人類的社會化物件,
除非是特別整體設計的,
才比較不會那麼突兀...  :onion_57:  

A和B讓我難以抉擇的原因在於角度.

如果角度有露出陰部的正面或部份,
有性器官雖然比較正常,
但是如果不想有那麼一丁點性暗示,
倒也可以用一大戳毛或其它方式掩蓋,

特地露出陰部卻又完全打平,
看起來實在非常不自然...(做過特別手術的獸人?)

崇尚自然讓我可以接受B的選項.
但是A選項的獸人在創作起來比較不受限制...
(A選項也可以光明正大的拿來當桌面...  :onion_57:  )

----------


## windta

B. 不穿但露出性器官    
好野性，唯有處在自然界才能如此，而且還是四隻腳步行比較好。

以人的世界角度:
一旦獸人站起來之後(雙關語)，弱點太容易被發現。
(通常這類圖都是在房間裡面發生的)

C. 只穿一條內褲    
兄貴類型的吧(汗)(相撲選手)

D. 穿短褲、上半身赤博    
這很適合小正太(疑)

E. 上衣與短褲    
COSPLAY好啊(被巴)
通常這類的話我是比較喜歡有戰鬥或特別設計出有獸人的威猛或
表現出可愛的造型 

比較喜歡E，除非特別強調肌肉的美感那會是C，強調可愛的話D很適合。

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不才的狀況比較複雜吧=w="

我有文明控！(啥鬼囧)

雖然喜歡獸人，但對"人"的成份還是很看重，
所以會喜歡偏向人類生活模式的獸人，因此衣服...應該會穿很多=w="
(其是我是防風鏡+圍巾控(高領也可以！))

果然啊...我還真的是很難放下現實呢=w="

----------


## Silarce

我個人是偏向Ｂ吧
但是不喜歡有勃起的圖＝　＝
器官就畫的像一般動物那樣毛茸茸的包起來就好
然後如果能再加上一點原始部落的裝飾或是布料會更喜歡

----------


## 嵐霖

不穿但不露性器官
我是認為穿一件褲子不穿上衣有時也是怪怪的
穿幹嘛只穿一半呢OAO
不如就脫光吧XDD不要外露就好..(?
自然就是美嘎XDDD

----------


## 幻狼

我會選a,b,d吧...
但b不想太過強烈表達性信息.
a我比較喜歡,(給別人看到都不會覺得變態
d的話感覺上會舒服一點(????

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

B!!

嘛 反正也不可能永遠露出神秘的粉紅色狀態(我是說可能沾到顏料)(?)

B就好啦而且(消音)方便(別想歪 可能只是上廁所?)(?!)

阿哈哈...(被拖走


你看龍類就不需要穿衣服(廢話)

啊 龍人嗎？我不知道耶因為我不是龍人(再度被拖走

----------


## 羽翔

管理員如有看到此回覆請幫忙刪一下感謝//(黑歷死

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我應該偏向A B D吧

不過B的話...會害羞呀//////

用條布擋住重要部位的話，蒼我還OK~

所以答案是A以及D

----------


## Leone

在C.D之間抉擇

不過還是選了D

選A感覺有點不真實

選B又感覺太真實  :jcdragon-@@:  

其實我覺得若隱若現最好看  :Cool:

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

不穿+1

但是看到第二個選項

我想了糟糕的畫面...
(思想很糟糕)

不過為了別再想到糟糕的畫面

還是選第一項好了

以免糟糕的畫面揮之不去 
(這樣有差嗎不就是少了那小XX)

----------


## 阿翔

D. 穿短褲、上半身赤博

這也是我平時畫的獸人方法=w=
我覺得如果真的什麼也不穿就一定要有重要部位，
不然的話總覺得不自然、不真實，總之看起來就怪怪的。
上衣我覺得穿不穿也ok當然雌獸人除外
不過有時候，有些帥帥的衣裝還真的很適合獸人的說XDD

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我選D. 穿短褲、上半身赤博
這是在一般的狀況下
(就是所謂的普遍級)
如果要糟糕的話......
就選B吧
(奔到狂野阪.....)

----------


## 銀牙_新

D. 穿短褲、上半身赤博

褲子還是穿一下比較好(不是18X的嘛),本來還考慮選E的
可是D可以露出上身的肌肉線條(能露的就盡量露吧~(?!))
E的話如果是帥氣的服裝也是不錯啦
結論:好看就好~(好爛的結論...)

(其實我一開始是想選B的說~(炸))

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇D

我比較喜歡這樣的

為何呢?

我也說不太上為什麼0.0

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

個人比較支持"D. 穿短褲、上半身赤博"

不穿衣服是希望稍為展現體格
至於A的話下面沒穿可是又沒看到性器官感覺怪怪的
但是B直接看的到的話又不太好意思.///.

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

大概露上半身具多(最後一個選項)
這樣又不用洗衣服 又方便 又不怕汗臭會留在衣服上
一舉兩得 xd

----------


## 橘狼

我會先選E再選B。
我不想要給自己套上一個，原本就不屬於我的傳統或異國風味的服裝。獸人怎麼
穿？應該是要獨立於任何非主流文化，避免顯得做作。
跟著周圍的人群穿，因為「外表穿著」只不過是人類身體上的一部分，而獸人就
算是保留了這一部份，還是可以從行為、思想上表現的與眾不同。

我之後又選B的原因是；為了保留獸人身體，每一部分的完整性。
獸人不是洋娃娃、泰迪熊，不是可愛的布偶，也不是一隻只會說話的角色。如果
說哪些部份留著，也不一定會用；那麼我們還要毛茸茸的尾巴做什麼？如果說，
去掉，反到比較美觀，較受大眾接受；那就該試試穿條褲子什麼的。

不過上半身沒什麼肌肉線條，也就別擺出又加上幾道做作得肌肉，撐場面；但要
是想表現出一番「自我」的風格，這也應值得鼓勵。

總之我平時怎麼穿，鏡中的我就怎麼穿。用不著再穿得藝術。

----------


## 和風蒼龍

回歸大自然  擁抱著樹林 
之所以喜歡獸人是因為他的皮毛和他的肌肉曲線 >///<
也不知道是不是因為這個原因  看自己都很不順眼
我選A  我覺得生殖器算是另一個層面的問題
對我來講 他是一個不願面對的真相
敝龍是覺得做那檔是很(DEXTER:沒尊嚴)  ←我認同
話題偏了  我的觀感是   不露出來   至少不會讓別人去想到   不然.....

----------


## 紅峽青燦

嗚嗚嗚嗚
老實說
青背以為獸人是沒有性器官的〈立刻被眾獸圍毆致死
嗯嗯
青背自己是母的
可是
青背自爆
青背狼化時是沒有性器官的
怪了
說這個幹麻?

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

個人選D
可是不同的是..
褲子比較想下面這樣

就是穿條丁字褲唄(笑
龍人穿起來倒是挺帥的

----------


## 洸野月影

應該是A和D....

B那個太腐了啦~~(明明就很興奮)

咳...失態了......

不過獸人露出上半身的感覺還不錯，能看出獸人獨特的威猛呢~

----------


## 希諾道

選了A~~
感覺獸毛已足夠溫暖了~
何況不穿衣服會很自然(不會出現因衣服而把獸毛弄的亂了~)
何況...反正不會露出性器官~~可以肚子向天的睡覺也不會被偷看~~~~

----------


## 遠方

獸人方面在下也是偏，要穿點衣服(例如:像在下的獸人)
但是如果單純是獸，在下比較喜歡全都不穿，但也不露性器官，
總覺得，獸穿衣服，有種說不上的怪。

----------


## 道光

Ｅ　像是穿著黃小雞裝的褐色哈士奇！（可愛）
Ａ　有著綠色魚尾跟天使翅膀的女神！（優雅）
Ｄ　海水遊樂場的黃色東北虎救生員！（帥氣）
Ｃ　只有穿灰色內褲的幼兒黑色狼犬！（純真）
Ｂ　兩隻小灰狼在那邊比誰的比較大！（天真）
如果是我！我會勉強選Ｅ！

----------


## 魂也狼

只要是獸人我都喜歡耶@@

每種都有各自的好處

恩。。。  :Confused:

----------


## 大漠之狼

A(投這個)、D(沒投，卻也贊成)

A野性，充滿破壞力的代表。

D有野性也陽光感覺。

以上，個人認為。

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

雖然我是選A啦...
但其實覺得偶而看看B的也不錯...(噴鼻血

----------


## 幻影紅虎

cd
還是穿一條小褲褲
上衣不用穿才有野性的感覺~~
但是要穿上衣嗎??(被毆!)
見仁見智
請各位獸好好決定~~

----------


## 羽翔

A. 不穿但不露性器官ww

其實吶，這些選項除了C外本狼是都可以接受的~
但如果硬要說最喜歡~大慨是A了吧☆(?)

會是最喜歡的原因.....
因為不露出性器官，因此畫圖畫出來也較不用擔心會有性暗示的問題~

另外以現在來說，畫圖也是比較長畫A選項類型的圖呢
主要是因為目前對衣物的皺褶還不熟
所以畫狼人也只會畫全裸這樣XD"

----------


## Veritas

A.不穿但不露性器官
就毛膨膨多到遮住吧~
平常也許穿個披肩褲子
不過還是裸體棒~

----------


## 寒燒

D. 穿短褲、上半身赤博 

畢竟私處是容易受到外傷的脆弱部位

----------


## 狼の寂

D選項
其實小寂原本想選A的，但是看到的是"獸人"而不是"獸"，因此就改了選項。

獸人的話，雖然小寂平時蠻喜歡看微腐的獸圖
但是如果有露出性器官的話，那小寂會受不了...
(其實小寂也不喜歡肌肉線條太過於豐富的那種...
而通常小寂看到的獸圖，如果只穿內褲通常肌肉都會異常發達(?
(雖然小寂自己在家都只穿一條內褲...
然後獸人如果穿太多件衣服感覺就失去了其勇猛的獸性了(?

所以小寂選擇只穿褲子，這樣似乎最剛好  : 3

至於A選項，如果對象改為獸的話就會是了!
喜歡獸的純粹性，不穿衣服才是真正的獸吶~

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼當年好像投了C，這樣露得夠多也不會太黃。因為本狼
認為A有點奇怪

    (羽翔請原諒本狼這樣嗥)    
    
，覺得既然都全裸了，為什麼不讓他光明正大的露出來呢？ :wuffer_laugh: (當然這樣的母獸/母獸人極少)

B與D本狼也都還蠻愛的。B是在看腐圖時，D是看肌肉獸時。本狼超愛看肌肉獸人啊！！！ :wuffer_glee:

----------


## 小藍龍

敝龍選上衣+短褲如果可以比較喜歡長褲啦XD(遭踹
也想選D
因為我覺得露上半身就好了其他就...別露了(?)

另外敝龍也想選B!!!看腐圖時...(眾獸:你去死!!!

----------


## 白拓

不穿不穿~天然的尚好~
衣服什麼最討厭了!通通丟掉＞3＜
不過光溜溜的好像又太刺激了
就折衷選C吧=3=

----------


## 凔藍

選擇E選項
原本想選D結果按錯按成E…(被打
敝龍覺得露上半身可以展現獸人的野性但也不會令人反感
所以就選D了

至於E麻…純粹意外啊~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

找到10年前台灣畫家 Kaosa 的一張圖，跟我廢棄的獸人設定挺像的...

大概像這樣子吧  

該畫家完成於 2001 年 (狼之樂園成立前3年)

----------


## 峰峰

我基本上都喜歡 :jcdragon-want: 
硬要說的話是不穿但不露性器官
某些性器官太過大或太獵奇就太不能接受了 :jcdragon-xp:

----------

